# Interested on getting lowering springs for my LS



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Look into b&g springs some people from Oz on here have talked about them. It sounds like a 2" drop with a set they have. Hopefully someone can chime in. 
I have coilovers and nothing else would do.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

My recommendation is for the Eibachs, I have been running them on my car for the last 15k miles and am very happy with the way the car looks and rides. I would highly reccomend avoiding B&G suspension! I purchased their springs prior to the eibachs and the car never sat right. After three months the car sat 1.5" higher in the front than the rear and lookd visibly incorrect. After relaying my problem and proof to B&G I was told to pound sand. Go with the eibachs, you'll be happy!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys! I'm not sure with having the LS, whether the same drop will happen as it has for the other models such as the LT and the eco. I'm looking for a lower position but nothing ridiculous and to improve the handling.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL] idk 253 by chubster760, on Flickr[/IMG]
Ls on eibachs.Dont mind the wheels with baby tires.


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks jakkardo Its appreciated!


----------

